
Tax filing checklist for early-stage startups (Delaware C Corporation) - shafyy
https://medium.com/@canolcer/tax-filing-checklist-for-early-stage-startups-delaware-c-corporation-with-links-726b585869a0
======
shafyy
I made this list. Why? I thought paying a tax firm $1-2k is way overpriced for
a small startup without employees and revenue. So I thought there is
undoubtedly a website that provides an overview of all forms and stuff that we
need to file. However, I didn't find something useful.

So I thought If I'm going to dig and do the research, I might as well share it
with all others that probably have a similar problem.

Mind you that this is a specific list for Delaware C Corps whose principal
place of business is in California and have few employees, minimal revenue.

It's possible that I've missed or misunderstood something. Just let me know
here, and I'll add it to the list.

